# Reading, PA area.



## jkrueger (Jun 2, 2004)

Am looking for assistance;
Ground person, who has a serious interest in trees and pruning. Also, and interest in climbing and the industry in general is important.

Guess, someone as turned on as me about trees, yet younger.

Even another climber to team up with. So far, all the other climbers I've meet around here are into big wood and TDs. My work is pruning. Even the big trees.

Jack


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Jun 3, 2004)

Jack, I found a good pt ground helper for the summer by approaching the high school's hort club. Anything like that in Reading?

ps yeah TD's are a grueling bore.


----------



## jkrueger (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks Guy,

Good idea, found when accepting some one of that age I got a lot of flack from parents about insurance and safty. How did you handle that?

Jack


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *ps yeah TD's are a grueling bore. *



I beg to differ.

:angel:


----------



## jkrueger (Jun 4, 2004)

MB, stright pruning is different. Not better, It's what I'm good at. And most of my work is in that area. When I get 'big' TDs I get guys who know it and love it like you do. They are inspiring to assist.

Anyway, need some one to assit me and the main focus is pruning. I've an ISA aborist who is brillant at plant pathology who works with me. A lot to learn from him. And it isn't cost effective to have him assiting me in the tree when there is so much other stuff that gets the money for his real skill.

Anybody know of some one?

Jack


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Jun 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jkrueger _
> * when accepting some one of that age I got a lot of flack from parents about insurance and safty. *


I get minor flack from my kid's mom about him not using power eqpt until he's 16; after that safety is a training/innate sense issue. Insurance, no idea how it is in PA.

MB can differ on the amount of joy and thrills that removals bring. But either you're an arborist,=an advocate for the trees, or you're a mercenary removal technician, aerial grunt labor following orders and running from guilt; you cannot be both.

Ooops, nearly derailed the thread. Other labor sources--is there a college nearby you can post fliers at? It's a little late but someone there may need summer work. If you're looking for like-minded don't be shy about pointing out the global issues involved in local tree care.


----------



## jkrueger (Jun 4, 2004)

*Schools*

Thanks Guy,

Yes, I announced early at the local U and did git response from the head of the hort. dept.

He respectfully knew who I was in the area and said none of the students he knew would be a good canadate. He commented on a lack of passion in the student body I was asking for and those that had it were not physicaly adept for the work. He said he would continue to announce the oportunity.

Jack


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Schools*



> _Originally posted by jkrueger _
> * a lack of passion in the student body I was asking for and those that had it were not physicaly adept for the work. *


Exact same issues down here. Amazing how soft and/or apathetic they are. Everyone's looking for a free ride and to not rock the boat (whatever that is); when I was 18 most everyone I knew wanted to capsize the boat and build a new one. I hope we don't have to wait 60 years for some '60's energy to flow in this country again.

But hey all you need is one good person. Have you reached out to the legal system/probation offices/unemployment offices? Some dropouts have the passion and do not want to do crime if they see a reason to believe in something.


----------



## jkrueger (Jun 6, 2004)

*Other places ...*

... they will be a last choice.
Jack


----------

